# Ventilation...



## dvto2 (Feb 1, 2016)

What kind of ventilation do people recommend for top bar hives? In my current build, I have a .5 x 4" side entrance on the end of one side and a 1 1/4" hole near the top of the end board of the other side. Do I need more?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

All a colony needs in any hive is one small opening. The ventilation should be managed by the bees. Mine has just the gap at the end of the bars for both the entrance and whatever ventilation the bees wish to provide...

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/TBHEntranceDiagramChrisGraham.jpg
http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Nobody talks about this so I will bring it up.
Treating a top bar hive is a real challenge if it is not well ventilated. 
Most KTBH people are TF...I understand but someone has to talk about how to use MAQ's or OAV in a top bar.
Anyone? 


Sorry about putting myself on the other side of fence Michael. It is what it is.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

aunt betty said:


> Sorry about putting myself on the other side of fence Michael. It is what it is.


When I find that I'm about to do that, I stop, and just assume that I'm wrong.... :no:


----------



## dvto2 (Feb 1, 2016)

Uhh, these acronyms are over a newbie's head.


----------



## Atmichaels (Jul 14, 2015)

dvto2 said:


> Uhh, these acronyms are over a newbie's head.


MAQS= mite away quick strips
OAV= oxalic acid vapor

Both used for treating for varroa mites


----------



## Jon Wolff (Apr 28, 2013)

I use a ventilation bar. I can adjust how much ventilation I give the hive by pulling corks. Before I started using it, the bees would often end up in a big beard outside the hive on summer days. In winter, the interior of the hive would get really wet and black mold would cover the front combs and the entrance. The ventilation bar has helped reduce both problems. Where I place the bar and how many holes I open depend on the season.


----------



## dvto2 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hmm. I think my top would stop the air flow from the bar. As I mentioned, I do have a hole out the back, I'm just wondering if that's enough.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

aunt betty said:


> Nobody talks about this so I will bring it up.
> Treating a top bar hive is a real challenge if it is not well ventilated.
> Most KTBH people are TF...I understand but someone has to talk about how to use MAQ's or OAV in a top bar.
> Anyone?
> ...


Attached is a picture of one of my hives (I hope it comes through OK). The hole I use for the feeder is the perfect for vaporizing with OA. I seal it off when not feeding. I have used MAQS. I put two empty bars next to the brood area and laid the pad on the floor of the hive. Worked like a charm. For ventilation I open up the first bar next to the opening. The heat rises out of the hive without creating a cross breeze through the hive.


----------



## dvto2 (Feb 1, 2016)

Maqs?


----------



## dvto2 (Feb 1, 2016)

Ok. Thx.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I've used a ventilation bar on a hive that was in direct sun from morning until dusk. Bees did not propolize the vent too much.


----------

